
Release Open Source HTML5 Games on the Windows Store - CoryG89
http://coryg89.github.io/experiences/2013/06/11/release-open-source-html5-games-on-the-windows-store
======
duncan_bayne
Curious ... why would you write Free Software, then release it to a walled-
garden app store? If you're going to all that effort, why not support a truly
open platform?

